# Urgent. Early scanning clinics info needed. Poss miscarriage



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear All,

Please help. After only having a BFP on Friday I am bleeding enough for my overseas clinic to want me to have a scan today (Tuesday) if possible and Friday. Friday would only be "5 weeks". I am based near Cirencester. The Oxford clinic where I have been having my support can't do it. Anyone know where I can get one.

This has happened before for us, so we know it's probably curtains. But with a v healthy HCG 485 the clinic is thinking I may be losing a twin.

Thanks for reading

Demelza
[/quote]


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Your local hospital will have an EPU (Early Pregnancy Unit) - phone them and tell them that you are 5 weeks and bleeding.

They probably will resist doing a scan until 7 weeks - however, its likely that they will do an internal examination to test for your plug.

All the best,
Tony
xxx


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear Tony,

Thank you so much for your speedy and useful response, which I have only just been able to pick up.  I am between three local hospitals and will ring around

(Was this a tech support question?)

Best wishes

Demelza


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hope it all goes well.

Tony
x

ps. no it wasn't a tech question


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope that you managed to get a scan and bloods and that all is well

L x


----------



## Demelza (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi L,

And thanks for thinking of me. Haven't managed to get a scan as clinic didn't want me to travel too far, but it's almost certain from the bloods and how I feel that it's game over. Another HCG Thursday to confirm. It will probably hit me next week - I've spent so long trying to organise stuff that it's been an anaesthetic.

What's your next move?

D x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi D, 

Am so sorry to hear.    I hope all goes well with the scan and that things aren't as bad as you suspect! 

Lorna
x


----------

